# bottles i got the balt. bottle club



## Trying not to break it (Nov 15, 2008)

hi everyone,   i picked these up at the balt. club meeting last night.  the schick & felt is a cool color and has a lot of large bubles.  the 3 little bottles are all pontiled, love the delicate tops.   the violin bottle i was't sure about till i got it home.  has a d on the base, made by dell.  some of these will be going in the tumbler tonight,  will post a pick when i get them cleaned.  thanks for looking,   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 15, 2008)

some other bottles at the meeting.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 15, 2008)

more bottles


----------



## cracked bottle (Nov 15, 2008)

Rhona,

 Nice bottles.  See you at next months meeting.

 Marc


----------



## madman (Nov 16, 2008)

hey rohna wow! very nice  old .... mike


----------



## annie44 (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice - I like the flared lips - looks like they're totally intact, too.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

Ohhh Rhona...
 Those should clean up real well.  Nice job on the photos also.  Keep them coming.  No matter how corny it seems to be walking around with a camera at the meeting.  We folks here love to see em.  Pls Post some pics when the bottles are cleaned.  Thanks
 Madpaddla


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 17, 2008)

hi marc, mike, cindy and ben  thanks for looking.   marc, i was looking for you at the meeting, i have a small booklet on historic ellicott city i wanted to show you.   the little bottles are in perfect condition.  the bottles on the 1st table, i look but don't touch. afraid to even look at the prices[].   ben, they come out wed. night. will post a pic.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 19, 2008)

*RE: bottles i got the balt. club 3 cleaned*

hi everyone, got 3 of the bottles tumble that i got at the club meeting.  thanks for looking  rhona


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 19, 2008)

*RE: bottles i got the balt. club 3 cleaned*

Wowwwwie rhona.  those look great !  Nice job.  Which one do you like the best ? ?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 19, 2008)

i took a picture of the back of the schick & fett, hope all the large bubles show.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 19, 2008)

*RE: bottles i got the balt. club 3 cleaned*

hi ben,  love all the big bubbles in the S&F. can you see the one that's right in the middle of & sign. the large one must be 1"long.  thanks for looking,   rhona


----------



## kastoo (Nov 20, 2008)

*RE: bottles i got the balt. club 3 cleaned*

That stuff must have been some serious moola!  I'm happy for ya!


----------



## LC (Nov 20, 2008)

I have not heard the name Ellicott City for a good thirty years or so . I was visiting my Uncle who lived on what I believe was called Fox Den Drive not far from or possibly part of Ellicot City back in the seventies , too long ago to remember for sure . [/align]     I never saw a town built on such a steep hillside like that city was built , or it was more a deep valley if  remember right . I bought a newspaper in one of the shops there showing pictures of the flood that struck there I believe sometime in the seventies ?? I would have to find the newspaper again to be sure . Anyway , there was actually a picture of a flood victim on the front page , all you could see was his feet , the rest of him was buried under the mud . I still can not believe someone had the gull to do such a thing as show someone's loved like that in a newspaper . I still have that newspaper someplace around here .[/align]     Also while we were there , I took my two children to a park called the Enchanted Forest  . Can anyone tell me if that place still exists ? One of the neatest parks I had ever seen for children . Its theme was nursery rhymes characters and setups depicting them among other things . I have pictures of it from when we were there so many years ago .     And if you think I butted into your conversation , *pardon me in advance !!* It was not my plan to do so .


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 20, 2008)

hi kevin and LC,  thanks for looking, i can say i got the violin bottle for $5.00.  i took a chane that it would tumble even tho it was an odd shape.  came out pretty good.    LC, don't mind talking about ellicott city,  super cool old place.  your right about the steep hills.  try climeing up one with a load of bottles in your back pack[8D].  that was haurricane agnes that went thru in the 70's.  they still have part of the enchanted forrest there.  take care,  rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2008)

Best thing about ellicot city is that native stone they used for the buildings. A very unique look.  Whenever i'm there I always think , this would be a bad place to be in a flash flood[]


----------



## cracked bottle (Nov 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I have not heard the name Ellicott City for a good thirty years or so . I was visiting my Uncle who lived on what I believe was called Fox Den Drive not far from or possibly part of Ellicot City back in the seventies , too long ago to remember for sure . [/align]     I never saw a town built on such a steep hillside like that city was built , or it was more a deep valley if  remember right . I bought a newspaper in one of the shops there showing pictures of the flood that struck there I believe sometime in the seventies ?? I would have to find the newspaper again to be sure . Anyway , there was actually a picture of a flood victim on the front page , all you could see was his feet , the rest of him was buried under the mud . I still can not believe someone had the gull to do such a thing as show someone's loved like that in a newspaper . I still have that newspaper someplace around here .[/align]     Also while we were there , I took my two children to a park called the Enchanted Forest  . Can anyone tell me if that place still exists ? One of the neatest parks I had ever seen for children . Its theme was nursery rhymes characters and setups depicting them among other things . I have pictures of it from when we were there so many years ago .     And if you think I butted into your conversation , *pardon me in advance !!* It was not my plan to do so .


 

 LC,

 The Enchanted Forest is an interesting story.  My parents took me there when I was younger back in the 70's.  The front entrance and some of the park are still there.  Some of the park was sold off and made into a shopping center.  The woods and the neat houses and characters sat and rotted for 20 years or so.  A petting farm off of Rt 108 ( Elioaks Farm) gathered volunteers and removed most of the remaining structures and moved them to their petting farm.  All of the structures, etc were restored and painted by corporate sponsers and volunteers.  I take may kids there now and it is nice to see the old houses and figurines redone.  This farm saved part of the Enchanted Forest memories.  During the summer you should see how crowded the place is.  Thought you would enjoy this.  Here is a link to there web site.
 http://www.clarklandfarm.com/
 Enjoy

 Marc


----------

